# Roland Cube 20X vs Fender Champion 20



## murdude (Jun 3, 2017)

Which is the better?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Roland.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This discussion agrees with Robert.

Can't decide between Champion 20 or Cube 10GX


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

From personal experience that's an easy choice - Roland

I have owned a Roland Cube 30x for quite a few years and it is easy to use and sounds great.
At one point I wanted another small ss amp with effects and bought a Fender Champion 20.
While I thought the Fender was an OK amp, and represented good value for the money, I found it difficult to coax good tone out of it.
The Champion 20 went back after 2 days.


----------

